# Bestes kostenloses Linux



## Lude969 (17. Juni 2013)

So da mein anderer Thread leider geschlossen wurde bevor ich etwas fragen konnte mach ich es jetzt hier.

Bis meine neue Win7 Linzens kommt möchte ich solange mal Linux versuchen. Dank Google hab ich nen paar gefunden, aber nen paar zu viel. Welches Linux würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum einfachen surfen und Filme im Internet schauen?

Wie funktioniert das mit der instalation? Auf ne Cd oder nen stick brennen und dann davon booten und instalieren?

Gruß Lude969


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2013)

Lude969 schrieb:


> Welches Linux würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum einfachen surfen und Filme im Internet schauen?


Aktuell ist Mint das verbreitetste System. Das basiert auf Ubuntu(bzw. in der Debian Edition auf reinem Debian), die Bedienung ist aber stärker an Windows orientiert und so Scherze wie die integrierte Amazon Suche gibt es nicht.



> Wie funktioniert das mit der instalation? Auf ne Cd oder nen stick brennen und dann davon booten und instalieren?


Die einfachste Variante ist mit UNetbootin einen Stick zu erstellen.
Die meisten Linux-Varianten können mit dem selben Ausgangsimage sowohl "Live" getestet als auch installiert werden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juni 2013)

Bin völlig identischer Meinung von Olstyle, hätte dir das gleiche vorgeschlagen.
Ich habe Mint selbst installiert, als Windows Anhänger wird man sich dort gleich zurecht finden.
Hier noch Zwei weitere Programme mit dem du Linux installieren kannst :
•Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online
•Universal USB Installer - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5375805 schrieb:
			
		

> •Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online


Der versucht manchmal zu intelligent zu sein und zerhaut das Image wenn es die genaue Version nicht aus seiner Datenbank kennt(z.B. LMDE).
UNetbootin hat bei mir dagegen immer funktioniert, auch mit Images welche es offiziell nicht kennt.


----------



## Lude969 (17. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktuell ist Mint das verbreitetste System. Das basiert auf Ubuntu(bzw. in der Debian Edition auf reinem Debian), die Bedienung ist aber stärker an Windows orientiert und so Scherze wie die integrierte Amazon Suche gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Die einfachste Variante ist mit UNetbootin einen Stick zu erstellen.
> Die meisten Linux-Varianten können mit dem selben Ausgangsimage sowohl "Live" getestet als auch installiert werden.


 
Vielen dank für die mühe  

Lad es gerade mal herunter und bin gespannt ob ich mit meinem schlechten Englisch das so alles hinbekomme aber bin schonmal am runterladen un nen Teil is ja Deutsch.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Juni 2013)

Linux Mint gibt es auch auf Deutsch 
PS: Auch eine interessante Seite : http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
Du musst vielleicht oben Rechts auf Deutsch klicken, und dann auf Bedeutendste Distributionen klicken, wenn es bei dir auf Englisch erscheint.
@Olstyle, das habe ich nicht gewusst, danke für die Info.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. Juni 2013)

Naja.
Am besten würde ich finden wenn du mal mehrere Distros ausprobierst.
Ist zwar alles Linux aber jedes Linux lässt sich hier und da teilweiße anders bedienen durch die verschiedenen Deskop Environments und (vorallem) durch die eigenen Zusätze was die Distributionen einprogrammieren. Sei es Codecs, andere GUI Arten für das nachinstallieren von Software etc.

Zum probieren kannst du erstmal auf Live Medien zurückgreifen und dann eben testen wie es sich bedienen lässt.
Ansonsten kannst du auch mehrere Linuxe lebeneinander auf deine HDD installieren. Wichtig aber ist das du nicht zu viele gleichzeitig ausprobierst (sonst könnte einem wieder die Lust und Überblick vergehen).

Mein Favorit ist z.B. Mageia (mit LXDE). Aber wie schon geschrieben, am besten mal verschieden Distributionen und Desktops selbst testen.


----------



## Solarius (18. Juni 2013)

Lude969 schrieb:


> So da mein anderer Thread leider geschlossen wurde bevor ich etwas fragen konnte mach ich es jetzt hier.
> 
> Bis meine neue Win7 Linzens kommt möchte ich solange mal Linux versuchen. Dank Google hab ich nen paar gefunden, aber nen paar zu viel. Welches Linux würdet ihr mir empfehlen zum einfachen surfen und Filme im Internet schauen?
> 
> ...


Wenn ich  dich richtig verstehe, dann hast du da einen Computer ohne Betriebssystem? Mit leerer Festplatte? Dann kannst du ja mal verschiedene Linuxdistributionen zum Ausprobieren auf die Festplatte installieren. Falls es dir gar nicht gefällt, dann wird die Festplatte halt formatiert und dann kommt Win7 drauf. 

Auf einem Computer mit leerer Festplatte installiert sich Linux fast von selbst. Es geht sehr schnell. Treiber brauchst du nicht. Probiere mal ein paar Linuxdistributionen aus. Spiele mit der Softwareverwaltung herum. Stell dir den Desktop ein, so wie du es willst. Du wirst staunen!

Ich hatte mal eine Liste Linux zum Ausprobieren zusammengestellt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ebssysteme/183436-linux-zum-ausprobieren.html


Ich glaube, am sichersten ist es, wenn man sich das ISO zum installieren auf eine CD/DVD brennt. Dafür brauchst du allerdings einen (zweiten) Computer mit Betriebssystem. Mit Unetbootin arbeiten leider nicht alle Linuxe zusammen. Linux Mint tut es aber. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## blackout24 (18. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Aktuell ist Mint *das verbreitetste System.* Das basiert auf Ubuntu(bzw. in der Debian Edition auf reinem Debian), die Bedienung ist aber stärker an Windows orientiert und so Scherze wie die integrierte Amazon Suche gibt es nicht.


 
Eine etwas gewagte Aussage. Wenn du dich auf DistroWatch Ränge stützt, da sagt selbst der Webseiten Betreiber (Ladislav Bodnar) das die Zahlen quasi aussagelos sind. Die Steam Hardware Survey spricht auch eine andere Sprache dort ist der Anteil von Ubuntu Usern 5-6x so groß wie von Leuten die Versionen von Mint nutzen.

"“I’d like to believe that there is some truth in the figures, but in all honesty, they really don’t mean all that much and should not be taken very seriously.”"

Ich würde Anfängern auch das neuste Mint bzw. Ubuntu empfehlen. Einigen gefällt sicher auch der Desktop von Unity der sicher für Windows User ungewohnter ist und etwas Eingewöhnungszeit bedarf. Einfach mal beides ausprobieren.

Was mich an Mint etwas stören würde ist das es ein Spinoff ist. Es stammt zwar von Ubuntu ab und ist auch kompatibel mit dessen Software Quellen, aber muss halt immer schauen was die Basis (Ubuntu) in Zukunft machen will um mit zu halten. Bei Ubuntu tut sich gerade ziemlich viel und ich habe auch schon öfter gehört das Mint sich weiter von Ubuntu weg entwickelt, wobei ich finde das die Ubuntu Basis gerade einer der größten Pluspunkte ist.
Ich habe auch mal gehört, dass man keine vollen Update von Mint 14 auf Mint 15 machen kann weiß aber nicht was daran dran ist.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab, abgesehen von Steam was nun mal nur auf Ubuntu komplett reibungslos läuft, schon länger keine Rangliste mehr gesehen die Mint nicht anführt. Unabhängig davon ob es nun wirklich am weitesten verbreitet ist oder nicht: Mit der Kombi "Windows"-GUI und Ubuntu unter der Haube ist es auf jeden Fall eines der Umsteigerfreundlichsten.

Für die, die Ubuntu Basis stört(z.B. mich) gibt es noch die Debian Edition. Das ist im Kern reines Debian Testing, nur mit den Mint-Extras vorinstalliert.

Das "weg entwickeln" bezieht sich wohl auf die immer mal wieder aufkommenden Gerüchte dass die Debian Version komplett Ubuntu-Mint ersetzen soll. Letzteres ist afaik aber nach wie vor ein reines GUI Projekt.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mit Steam unter Mint keine Probleme, läuft tadellos.


----------



## TempestX1 (18. Juni 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab, abgesehen von Steam was nun mal nur auf Ubuntu komplett reibungslos läuft, schon länger keine Rangliste mehr gesehen die Mint nicht anführt.


Naja. Steam und (fast) alle Spiele die als Linux Kompatibel gekennzeichnet sind konnte ich bisher unter Mageia 3 spielen.
Einzig was nicht funktioniert ist Anodyne weil das auf ein veraltetes Adobe Programm setzt (Adobe AIR) was für Linux eingestampft wurde - wobei eine manuelle Installation (nicht über den Paketmanager) gehen sollte.
Der Rest läuft 1a


----------



## UP2TO (12. Juli 2013)

*Ubuntu oder Mint*

Also ich habe auf meinem Laptop (Acer Aspire 5742G) Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail installiert. Läuft alles super und ich habe damit keinerlei Probleme, ich finde Ubuntu auch sehr Einsteiger Freundlich was Linux Distributionen betrifft.
Ich kann aber auch nicht soviel zu Mint Sagen da ich es nur 1-Mal installier hatte, da mir KDE aber nicht so gut gefällt habe ich wieder Ubuntu installiert. Laut der Webseite DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. ist Mint das beliebteste System. Aber für Einsteiger Empfehle ich ausdrücklich Ubuntu.
Bei Fragen mir gerne eine PN schreiben.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2013)

Standard-Mint nutzt überhaupt kein KDE .


----------



## GBoos (16. August 2013)

Also wenn man unbedingt die Naehe zu WIn sucht dann sollte man sich ZorinOS mal anschauen. Basiert ebenfalls auf Ubuntu. Ich ziehe lieber die Ableger Xubuntu, Lubuntu und Trisquel vor. Sind wesentlich Resourcen-freundlicher als Ubuntu selbst. Ausserdem nimmt Ubuntu immer mehr den weg zum Prop-System ... Von Mint halte ich gar nix. Die machen selbst aus dem XFCE Desktop noch wieder einen Ableger.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

Ubuntu wenn du Steam nutzen willst, sonst Mint. Steam unterstützt meines Wissens nach nur Ubuntu offiziell. Da kann aber jemand anders noch was dazu sagen.

Ansonsten halt wie gesagt Mint, oder was ich von der Arbeit her inzwischen ganz gut finde ist CentOS, also RedHat. Das Ding ist zwar schon fast grenzwertig Paranoid, aber wenn man ein sicheres System will, dann ist das ja nicht zwingend etwas schelchtes 

SSH login auf der Maschine usw usw geht z.B. alles nicht @stock, weil die Firewall entsprechend eingerichtet ist usw usw. Das erfordert ein bischen Vorkenntnisse, aber man hat halt viel weniger Schlupflöcher. Man merkt einfach, dass das OS aus dem Serverbereich kommt.


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2013)

Steam funktioniert auch mit Mint einwandfrei 

Ich hab zur Zeit Mint Cinnamon mit einem anderen Themenpaket und es schaut einfach unglaublich gut aus.
Die halbdurchsichtigen Fenster und das animierte Fensteröffnen/schließen schaut besser aus als Aero unter Windows.
Die Bedienung ist sowieso idioteneinfach.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

hast du auch die "Magnet" Fenster?

Also wie unter Win7?

Wenn ja, schick mal nen Link, ich will schon seit Monaten weg von Ubuntu, seit dem Sie das mit der dummen Leiste gemacht haben eigentlich... 

Ich konnte mich bisher nur nicht wirklich aufraffen.. Hätte mir aber demnächst mal ein CentOS noch dazu installiert. Das ist ja das tolle an Linux, man kann einfach mal noch nen Linux dazu nehmen, den Bootloader stört es ja nicht  Und die Daten sind auch eh da! ext4 und das LinuxFilesystem FTW! Das einfache Mounten ist schon geilo 

Wobei ich mein Homedir verschlüsselt habe weil ich damit eben remote von daheim arbeite... Das müsste ich mir dann nochmal anschauen, wie das läuft mit dem mounten....


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Du kannst auch einfach Cinnamon unter Ubuntu installieren. Ist ja "nur" eine andere Shell.


----------



## Abductee (17. August 2013)

Definiere "Magnetfenster"
Ich kann die Fenster nach links oder rechts ziehen und sie füllen dann nur jeweils maximiert die Hälfte des Bildschirms aus.
Meinst du das damit?


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

ja genau


----------



## Bertux (17. August 2013)

Wie gesagt kann man einfach beliebig andere GUI`s dazu installieren. Zum ändern dann einfach abmelden, anderen Desktop auswählen und wieder anmelden.

Im Fall, dass du Cinnamon (is super, verwende ich auch momentan...nur die deutschen sprachpakete sind noch nicht ganz ausgereift) nutzen willst :

sudo apt-get install cinnamon


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

ah dachte cinnamon ist mehr als nur ne gui. KDE sagt mir nämlich nicht so 100% zu. Hab ich auf dem Geschäftsrechner, und zumindest da zickt es immer wieder rum...


----------



## Bertux (17. August 2013)

KDE hab ich auch lange genutzt und nach eingewöhnung ist es auch recht nutzbar. Vor allem sieht es schick aus^^. Ich kenne ja nicht die Specs deines Geschäftsrechners aber KDE gehört schon zu den "fetten" .
Cinnamon ist da schon Ressourcen schonender finde ich und es gibt auch was für die Augen

Das schöne an Linux ist ja das eig. für alle was dabei ist was die Desktop-Oberfläche angeht, es gibt einige und die kann man auch nebeneinander installieren.
Einfach mal einige ausprobieren und mit dem Favouriten anmelden.

Soweit in den Paketquellen vorhanden solltest du sie auch einfach über "sudo apt-get install" nachinstallieren können

Man kann sich auch dort mal diverse Distros und GUI`s ansehen: http://distrowatch.com/search.php


----------



## Olstyle (17. August 2013)

Zu Mint gehört neben Cinnamon vorallem Nemo als Filemanager. Ich glaub der ist ein einzelnes Paket.


----------



## painleZ (20. August 2013)

ganz klar  xubuntu -----beste


----------

